# Please Stop



## Seig (Jul 12, 2003)

I was going to post this entreaty in every thread where it has happened, but then I would probably have the moderators after me for spam.  Lately, the topics of cross training and ground work in Kenpo have invaded DAMN NEAR EVERY THREAD! Yes, I know that was shouting, I meant to.  In the past, in other forums within Martial Talk, similair things have happened.  The result of this was that several people were warned, suspended, banned, asked to leave and a host of others got sick of it and quit posting or left Martial Talk entirely.  I realize that someone is going to take offense from this, but I am past the point of caring.  Certain people are so singular in their crusades that they must interject the same argument into every thread.  This has even happened on a thread about Kenponet.  I read the post, and though it was obviously well thought out, it was completely off the mark and out of context.  If you wish to keep the threads on ground fighting or cross training alive, please, post in them; but please quit posioning every thread with it.  I and several others that spend a lot of time on this board, are getting to the point where we rarely read the posts in the area about our own art, because we are sick and tired of the same fight overflowing into every thread.  Please, post informative information, but as to the other, just stop.
:soapbox: Off
Thank you,
Seig


----------



## c2kenpo (Jul 12, 2003)

Couldn't agree more.

Why I don't post more often in certian threads.

Can't we all just get along? 

Dave Gunzburg


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 12, 2003)

Good thought  it is possible that a person posting the same thoughts in evry thrad they post in no matter what the topic of the thrad is could be considered spaming  <AND THAT IS AGINST THE RULES>
If you want to post on cross training or ground techniques do so in the appropate threads not in every thread. We all acknowledge these subjects happen and have a place so put the disscussion in the proper place.
It is common for threads in the kenpo area to go all over the place but we do not need the same disscussion in every thread.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 12, 2003)

Feel free to suggest that a thread remain on topic; contact a mod. if necessary. We do ask that threads stay on-topic though we recognize that thread drift will occur. We can always split a thread into two threads if need be--if a good side tangent appears, contact a mod. and ask that it be split off to a new thread.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 12, 2003)

It did start to get a little bit rough around here. This is why I decided not to post here in the kenpo section as much as I had in the past. :asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 12, 2003)

J has it... I don't get here nearly as often because the threads are starting to be like those on Kenponet, which I don't post on at all anymore, and very seldom read.

Not that I have that much to say that anyone wants to read, but it does get a little tiresome to have to constantly wade through the crap to get at the things you want to know or learn about.


----------



## Doc (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *  Lately, the topics of cross training and ground work in Kenpo have invaded DAMN NEAR EVERY THREAD! *


* 

More like a couple of individuals are obsessed with the topic, and still continue despite making their position quite clear. Let them discuss, and when you've had enough, stop responding.*


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2003)

We're open to specific suggestions as to how to improve your experience here!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *More like a couple of individuals are obsessed with the topic, and still continue despite making their position quite clear. Let them discuss, and when you've had enough, stop responding. *



They do have this handy ignore feature that I've just found out how to use, I would suggest it if anyone thinks it's a problem.    Once on ignore, their posts don't even display unless  you choose to see it.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 14, 2003)

In order to master the art of forum posting, I think everyone needs to cross-train on multiple forums.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *In order to master the art of forum posting, I think everyone needs to cross-train on multiple forums. *



Don't you mean...Cross-Type on multiple forums?  Or how about Cross-Post?


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 14, 2003)

I was going to also suggest that everyone should learn to type lying on their backs because it really is different...but then I would surely get banned.

On a more serious note....

I have been one of the key contributors/instigators of the whole cross-training/grappling debate.  I think it is an important debate that Kenpoists need to discuss.  I think that the debate had the potential to enrich MartialTalk's Kenpo discussions.  I think that the questions were well debated, positions clearly communicated, and the knowledge base enriched.

However, I don't think we need to rehash the same points over and over and over again.  I don't think we should drag it onto every thread (kinda sorry I just did that here though).  And most importantly, I don't think it should degenerate into personal attacks.  It has been disappointing to me that a few individuals are having trouble putting this behind them and moving on.  

I have tried to exit this debate in the last week and have suggested a couple of times that other posters needed to give it a rest.  I have tried to participate in/start more constructive threads here.   I would not object to Moderator spankings for posters who stray off topic or continue to salt open wounds.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 14, 2003)

Banned? But you're indispensable!


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 15, 2003)

I received this email from an internet acquaintance just this weekend.



> Hello Michael,
> 
> Its been Ill while since Ive been in contact with you, although quite a hectic time.
> 
> ...



And a lot more stuff about his upcoming visit to the States.

It just seemed to fit in with the objections, which I wholeheartedly agree with, by Seig.

It is feeling very negative, argumentative, and adversarial at times.  The number of posters and quality of posts, or range of posts has been curtailed, or at least that is my perception.  I would like the Cross-Training Kenpo guys to have a thread or two designated specifically for the issues they are soooo concerned about.  I for one am really tired of it and am glad Seig started this thread.


----------



## cdhall (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *They do have this handy ignore feature that I've just found out how to use, I would suggest it if anyone thinks it's a problem.    Once on ignore, their posts don't even display unless  you choose to see it.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



I also just before reading this discovered and put someone on my Ignore list.

This should be great but it won't overall help MartialTalk with this problem. 

My suggestion is to contact a Mod and/or post an invitation to whomever that they start a new thread on the topic and/or ask a Mod to move their post to a new thread which I know they have done for me once at my own request.
:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *. . .
> My suggestion is to contact a Mod and/or post an invitation to whomever that they start a new thread on the topic and/or ask a Mod to move their post to a new thread which I know they have done for me once at my own request.
> :asian: *




Always Fee Free to Use the Function 'Report This Post'.

Always feel free to drop us a PM or e-mail. Just note that if you use the last two methods it only goes to that person and if they are not online, then they cannot receive it.

Sometimes even after a post has been reported or a request has been made, a Moderator or two will discuss it to make sure that others agree (* Within the staff of MT *). Therfore, our reactions are not always immediate. Please be patient, you should get a reply back even if the MT staff does not do anything visable to you or the thread at the time.

Once again, this is supposed to be a place for Friendly Discussion on Martial Arts. Please help us keep it that way.

 :asian: 
*
Rich Parsons
MT Moderator
*


----------



## Fastmover (Jul 15, 2003)

Everyone has an opinion and if your not interested in hearing 
what others have to say, you are probably being close minded.
This is a discussion forum and as long as we are being respectful
and not attacking each other personally then I see no problem.
It seems that some want to silence people based on a difference
of opinion, that would be wrong! 

Maybe Im mistaken........are we always supposed to agree with 
each other? 

Give me a Break


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 15, 2003)

The problem with any large group is that personalities and phylosophies will clash from time to time.  In the past, we had alot of good detailed discussions on techniques and histories, and concepts.  It was an exploration of how Mr. Parkers art has evolved and molded itself to those studying it.

Too often now, we see the headbutting and the egos who 'know' they are right.  Whats been lost is the things that got us here.

Sometimes, I think folks take themselves too seriously.

My suggestion is to revisit some of the earlier ideas and add your twist to them.  Take Short 1 for example.  Take it apart, show describe the defensive movements, and the offenceive movements and what can be grafted onto what to make it 'yours'.

What are the techs that make you sweat (Long 4 anyone?) or make you "Ooh and Aah" as you discover something new.

Kenpo may be an encycolpedia, but it (like all arts) is far from a 'finished' one.  Too many 'what ifs' still waiting to be discovered.  What have you discovered?

Empty your cup and rather than ***** about how 'thats not how Mr. Parker showed me/did it', delight in yet another varient found.  Put ego aside and look at it and see why someones doing something a certain way 'off the norm', and see if it might even be something to add to your toolbelt.

This forum is similar to a good martial art.  Lots of things to discover and find.  Lots of tools to use and experience.  But thr journey and the destination are up to you.  If you do not use them, or choose to mis use them, then we have issues.  I give you an empty slate.  It is up to each member to decide if they will make art, or doodle, or grafitti.

Lets make art, hmm?


Thanks!


----------



## Fastmover (Jul 15, 2003)

What we are seeing is very passionate discussion regarding
philosophies. Why do some feel this is  wrong and not 
suited for discussion?


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 15, 2003)

Fastmover:

I don't think the objection is to the debate.  I think the objection is to the debate spilling onto multiple threads and shouting down other topics.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *Fastmover:
> 
> I don't think the objection is to the debate.  I think the objection is to the debate spilling onto multiple threads and shouting down other topics. *




One can most definetly Debate the issue. Create a new thread for it.

Do not turn every thread a person replies or posts into a debate about a topic not covered by the main/first post(s). A thread has a topic. We all realize that Threads stray and wonder, yet if it is really important enough to discuss in multiple threads, then start a new thread to discuss this issue / philosphy / etc.

I apologize for not communicating this clearly earlier.

Always feel free to ask questions also.


:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *Fastmover:
> 
> I don't think the objection is to the debate.  I think the objection is to the debate spilling onto multiple threads and shouting down other topics. *


That is very succinctly exactly the reason I started this thread.:asian:


----------

